

Lua makes accessing REST APIs from the iPhone dead simple  - tyrantbob
http://probablyinteractive.com/2009/10/20/Wax%20talks%20to%20twitter.html

======
SwellJoe
Wax looks really interesting (since I don't really have an urge to go back to
non-dynamic language development), but I don't immediately see how this gets
around the "no interpreters" rule for getting into the app store. It looks
like one app using Wax, by the creator of the project, has done so, but I'm
not sure how.

~~~
antonovka
Apple doesn't seem to notice unless you're using a widely-known toolset that
they can easily detect, and even then, they miss quite a bit.

Not that this means it's a good idea to include an interpreter under the
assumption that Apple won't notice -- if they do notice & care, you'll find
you will no longer be able to update your app.

Apple has also demonstrated a history of caring about certain violations at
the most inopportune times -- lots of camera applications broke when 3.0 was
released, and Apple wouldn't let the authors release updates, since the only
way to implement the required functionality was through undocumented API.

------
mdemare
Wow, I'd love to use a more dynamic language for the iPhone (or at least one
with GC).

Here's another article about Lua (with Wax) on the iPhone:
[http://www.mobileorchard.com/announcing-iphone-wax-native-
ui...](http://www.mobileorchard.com/announcing-iphone-wax-native-uikit-iphone-
apps-written-in-lua/)

